# Solved: win 7 can't find hard drive or can't format hard drive on clean install



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I have a customer's Satellite L305D S5895 laptop. This was shipped to me by the customer who tried to install Windows XP Pro, Vista and none would install. He said he tried all installation CDs he had and finally gave up on it and shipped it to me.

When I got it the partition were deleted so I tried to install Win 7 and when I do doing a custom install I get an error saying the hard drive can't be formatted on disk 0 or it will give an error that no hard drives were found.

I reset the bios to default and no matter what I do it won't format or find the harddrive. I was going to upgrade the bios but the only way I found to upgrade the bios is after windows is installed. There is no way to make changes to the bios for settings that would have to do with the hard drive. This has a Toshiba MK2546GSX (S1) hard drive.

When installing Win 7 I get the normal windows, "windows is starting", "Select Language", "Select System", "Type of install", "Custom Install", "Delete partitions", "New Partitions", "Format", then the error message "Windows cannot format a partition on disk 0. Error: 0x80070057"

This happens regardless what system I try to install. I've tried two different versions of XP, one of Vista and 3 Win 7 and each time a different install CD.

*System Specs*
AMD Turion (TM) 64 x 2 Mobile CPU
CPU Speed 2.00 GHz
Toshiba MK2546GSX (S1) hard drive
Pioneer DVD-RW DurkD08l (PM) Optical Disk Drive
3072 Memory
System Bios Version 1.7

Anyone got any ideas on this laptop so I can get a system installed. I checked the bios and there is no settings for a sata drive, raid drive or IDE drive so it looks like this version can't be changed.

Thanks for anyone who can help.

Rick


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Corrupted Hard Disk.
Might be failing....


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you try formatting the drive when living as a slave in a different machine?

Make sure a good connecting; firmly seated.

How do you know it's a Toshiba MK2546GSX (S1) hard drive ? Does Setup detect it? If BIOS does not detect it then that's your starting point. Try disabling AHCI if present in BIOS.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I took the drive and connected it to my desktop using USB and can do anything I want with the drive, partition it, format it, one time it wouldn't allow me to format the drive but I think that is because it was larger than 137 MB, once I partitioned it to 119 MB and 119 MB with two partition it formatted with no problems. This desktop is a Win XP Pro and I believe because of the system on this desktop is why it wouldn't allow me to format the full drive as one partition.

Toshiba MK2546GSX (S1) is what the bios shows, first second this is what is written on the drive itself. Can't disable AHCI in BIOS, not listed and there are no settings for the hard drive that can be changed.

Now I called Toshiba Tech support this morning for all the good it did me and they are trying to tell me that no driver is needed for the system to be installed. They also tried to tell me that the drive has to have a system on it before it will install Win 7 and I tried to tell the man it did not because I was using a full install of windows 7.

Now the DVD I am using to install the system I have used on two other boxes and it installed with out any problems so sure doesn't look like it is the DVD install disc. 

I wanted to run a test on the drive to see if it was good but Toshiba doesn't have a program to test it so the tech tried to tell me. I'd like to run a test on it but looks like I might not be able to.

A new drive is $65 so taking it to a repair shop to test it would be foolish for around here they charge $60 just to test one.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

If Windows 7 cannot see the drive it is because the drive controller on the motherboard is not included in the Windows 7 listing of controllers. In other words, Windows 7 has no drive controller to load since the controller on the motherboard is not recognized.

For example, an Intel ICH5 SATA controller is not in Windows 7's list of SATA controllers. In order to install Windows 7 on such a motherboard, one must install a driver for the SATA controller during the installation, or disable SATA in BIOS before the installation. That particular SATA controller chip is too old for Windows 7, but the IDE controller is recognized and the appropriate driver is loaded.

I think your issue is with the motherboard hard drive controller, not the hard drive itself. Try researching it from that angle.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

You could be correct but this laptop had Vista on it from new and if Vista didn't have a problem then win 7 shouldn't should it?

I've tried all systems from Windows XP Pro to Vista Home, to Win 7 Ultimate and all do the same thing. All give the same error message. I'm trying to find a program that will test this drive for me but so far I haven't found any but if I can that would tell me if it is the drive itself.

Thanks for the reply, all help on this one is greatly appreciated...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Spinrite


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Thank you for the link but I can't afford this program. I can buy a new drive for $65 and that includes shipping but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I thought you were running a business. It's pretty inexpensive for a great diagnostic program, and you could write it off as a business expense. 

There's obviously nothing wrong with the hard drive since it's completely usable connected to another computer. Buying a new hard drive would be a total waste of money.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I'm not a business. I don't get paid for what I do, I do what I do to help others and because God commands us to help each other.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You referred to the person you're helping as a "customer". Generally people use that term to mean an actual business relationship.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Well you are correct there but I've been doing this for a while now and I used to charge a little to cover my expenses but I quit charging because a lot of the people I work for can't afford to fix their computers. 

When someone gives me a computer I fix them up and give them to students or people who can't afford a computer. Most times when I work on a computer I end up taking money out of my pocket so I can help those who have less than I do.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> You could be correct but this laptop had Vista on it from new and if Vista didn't have a problem then win 7 shouldn't should it?
> 
> I've tried all systems from Windows XP Pro to Vista Home, to Win 7 Ultimate and all do the same thing. All give the same error message. I'm trying to find a program that will test this drive for me but so far I haven't found any but if I can that would tell me if it is the drive itself.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, all help on this one is greatly appreciated...


Is this or is this _not_ a SATA drive? If it is a SATA drive and Windows 7 does not have a driver for the motherboard integrated SATA controller, Windows 7 will not see the drive. As I said, Windows 7 _*will not see*_ a SATA drive attached to an Intel ICH5 controller if the BIOS has it set for SATA. Windows 7 will, however, see the drive if the controller is set in BIOS in IDE mode. I don't know about Vista; I skipped that one. I didn't see enough in Vista to warrant the expense of the OS. I don't buy off-the-shelf PC's (except for my laptop); I build my own.

If you can put this drive in a USB enclosure and access the drive OK through USB, then you don't have a problem with the drive. Windows 7 has a problem with the motherboard controller that this drive is connected to. It doesn't really matter whether Windows Vista had a problem with it or not, you are talking about Windows 7. I do know that Windows 7 will accept some Vista drivers, but it does not necessarily have those drivers available in the setup DVD. I'm using a Vista driver for the graphics on my laptop, but I had to download and install it from the manufacturer.

You either need to find a driver for the controller that is compatible with Windows 7, or find a way to set the BIOS to access the drive through IDE (ATA).


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

It is a SATA drive. My problem with this is Vista came on this computer and there really isn't that much difference between Vista and Win 7. Win 7 was built off of Vista so if the controller worked for Vista it should work for Win 7 shouldn't it?

What the BIOS is set for I don't know, below is an image of the BIOS in this laptop, maybe you can tell more than I can.

Now not sure where to find the controller you are talking about or how to install it. Any suggestions

One last thing, when I was talking to Toshiba this morning they told me Win 7 should go right in without needing any drivers. Now I have to admit I wasn't to impressed with their tech help but this is what I was told. Now I remember why I hate hardware problems.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> It is a SATA drive. My problem with this is Vista came on this computer and there really isn't that much difference between Vista and Win 7. Win 7 was built off of Vista so if the controller worked for Vista it should work for Win 7 shouldn't it?


Every piece of hardware (both real and virtual) requires a driver to interface with the OS. During installation the OS polls the hardware for signatures, then looks within its store of drivers for a driver compatible with the hardware signature and installs it if it finds one. The relevant difference between Vista and Windows 7 in this instance is that Vista evidently had a driver available in the installation DVD, and Windows 7 does not have a driver available in the installation DVD. The Vista driver will probably work in Windows 7, but you must procure the driver, since Windows 7 doesn't seem to have it in its store of drivers for installation.

I would suggest searching the Toshiba site for drivers/downloads for the particular model of laptop you are working on and look for SATA drivers specific for that laptop.

As for the BIOS, use the arrow keys to access the "Advanced" part of the BIOS and then check out the peripheral settings and/or the drive settings.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I'll give that a try, the win 7 install CD is from toshiba.

Just looked at Toshiba's site and they don't have a SATA Driver listed.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> I'll give that a try, the win 7 install CD is from toshiba.


Make sure that *all* partitions are deleted and then create a new partition(s).


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I've deleted all partitions already.

I've deleted them, then choose "NEW" and then tried to fomat, it would let me create a new partition but wouldn't format.

I deleted all partitions and then let win 7 create new partitions, again wouldn't format.

I even deleted the partitions then created new ones dividing the drive in half and then let windows take over, and windows created a new 100 M partition but again wouldn't format.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Put the drive back in the USB enclosure, delete all partitions, format the drive with NTFS (not the "quick format" option) then put it back in the laptop and see if Windows 7 will install.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Okay give me a few minutes to pull it and connect to my desktop. Now I have XP Pro on this machine so I will have to partition the 250 Gig drive into two partitions or XP won't format it.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> Okay give me a few minutes to pull it and connect to my desktop. Now I have XP Pro on this machine so I will have to partition the 250 Gig drive into two partitions or XP won't format it.


You should upgrade to SP2 on your XP machine; you won't have that 137 GB size limit.

Also, have you checked this site?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I have XP Pro sp2 on here but when I tried to partition the drive into 250 G it wouldn't do a format so I split the drive in two.

I checked that site earlier and I didn't see a sata driver listed.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Okay I deleted the partitions in Computer management and am formatting from there and it is formatting the drive as a 238 G partition.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> I checked that site earlier and I didn't see a sata driver listed.


Did you download the guide for manually upgrading to Windows 7 for that laptop?


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> Okay I deleted the partitions in Computer management and am formatting from there and it is formatting the drive as a 238 G partition.


That much is good news...


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes I did, didn't really have anything in it. It was for "Upgrading" and not a "Clean Install"


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Bout time there is some good news.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I ran into this problem before on a HP with Vista. Each time I tried to install Vista it gave me the same error on that machine too. I even went to HP and got a Restore CD and it did the same thing. Finally I got mad and went and got Win 7 and it went right in without a problem. Probabably was one of the easiest installs I have done.

HP told me the same thing Toshiba did, no sata drivers needed for that machine either. BUT HP told me to check the bios setting and make sure it was set to SATA which was default.

On laptops it seems I have this problem every time but I can install Win 7 on a desktop and not have any problems. Well actually this is only the second laptop I have tried to install Win 7 on. The last one it was Vista that gave me a problem and 7 went right in. Makes me wonder if it is me and something I am overlooking.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

It doesn't look like it is going to format. After all this time it is showing no progress in the bar. I am going to let it run for a while just to be sure but it doesn't look good.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

It's not going to do a full format. You can hear the drive ticking but the progress windows still doesn't have the first dot showing. IT will do a quick format but not a full format.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

rkselby98 said:


> It's not going to do a full format. You can hear the drive ticking but the progress windows still doesn't have the first dot showing. IT will do a quick format but not a full format.


That's a pretty good indication that the drive is bad.

You can download the Hitachi Drive Fitness Test and try it. It works on most drives.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats what I said in my first reply!
I appreciate all of you to spend your valuable time...
HDD Regenarator 
Might Help...
I dunno its cost


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

bbearren 

Again same as before when trying to test this drive using a diagnostic software it didn&#8217;t run. When I put the DVD in the drive and boot up it shows Starting PC DOS on the screen and that is it. Just doesn't finish loading. Now I've tried about 3 or 4 of these programs and all have the same results.

I've tried SeaTools which looks like a good program with good reviews and a few other and all show the same message and all stop when "STARTING PC DOS" appears on the screen.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

How old is the mobo?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

The machine by the serial number was manufactured in 08 so it should be fairly new. When trying to load any system it does show almost all the time there is a drive and it will allow you to partition the drive but just not format it.

I think once or twice I got a message no drive but that could have been a bad contact with the mobo and the drive. It looks like the drive is bad but I don't like spending money until I'm sure and I've found that on this forum you learn a lot by not jumping to conclusions and save a lot of money.

I don't have another laptop here that uses a SATA drive or I'd try testing the drive in it but this time I don't have that option. The only other Toshiba laptop I have here doesn't use a SATA drive.


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Directly jumping into conclusions.........
Bad point for me.
Is it still under warranty?
Newer PC's have almost 3yrs of warranty here in India


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Warranty ran out in Dec. Isn't that normal?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there an option for disabling AHCI in BIOS?

Is the time and date correct?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

No option for disabling AHCI and date and time are correct.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a "stab in the dark"

Download GParted from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and to CD

Boot from it.

It has Memtest included - run it and in my experience, if any RAM errors are to come up they NORMALLY show up quite early (if you think this is a ridiculous thing to try then see my trickiest problem diagnosed by Memtest in 5 seconds flat http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/872347-solved-page-failed-load-control.html - (Thanks again, JohnWill)

If no errors found use GParted to delete any partitions it finds on the drive.

Try the installation / format again


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Thanks, I'll give it a try, at this stage of the game anything within reason is worth a try and I'm one that is open to suggestions, I learn that way.

I'll let you know how this works.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries. No-one was more surprised than me when it turned out to be a RAM chip with my particular issue.

As the drive works in another machine then one would ASSUME it's not the drive.

However, we are all ASSUMING it's the mobo but it may not be 

Looking forward to seeing how you get on.

As regards GParted, unless it has problems, just use default settings all the way.

Once you've deleted any partitions present on the HDD - don't forget to Apply the Pending Changes.

When you tell GParted to Reboot or Shutdown, it will eject the CD then keep scrolling a line of code, this is NOT an error, it's simply waiting for you to press any key to reboot the machine, that's all.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I got it downloaded and burnt the ISO file.

I just started the laptop and it did it thing but got to a command prompt that doesn't make sense and doesn't tell you much about what you are doing and what to do.

Another error message I see says You need graphical enviroment to start GParted. They graphical enviroment configuration should have been done automatically. Unfortunately it did not, since you are back to the bash ! So Please run Forcevideo script, and you will be asked for video driver and resolution.

Okay that makes sense but when I typed in Forcevideo at the command prompt says bash: forcevideo; command not found. 

So that's nice but it doesn't give the command to use to set the video driver and resolution


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Did you choose the top option

Use GParted (Default Settings)

?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Which one, there are 3 to choose from? I started with Autoconfiguration figured that would work best seeing as how I don't know what I am doing. I do see a Force VESA Driver which was mentioned for the video problem, was thinking about trying that one but I'll give the laptops a go first.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a thought but what happens if you format the drive whilst a slave in another machine, and then return it to the laptop for the install?

Also, I note it has 3GB RAM (one assumes a 2 GB and a 1GB Chip.) Try removing the 1GB chip which I am hoping lives in slot 2. And try the format in situ with only 2GB chip sat in DIMM0 or whatever the first slot is labelled.

A long shot but you have many parallels with problems I have had in the past.

Some of your error duplicated here http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/257202-13-please-help-windows-format-partition-disk

in particular, note you have the same error code.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

rkselby98 said:


> Which one, there are 3 to choose from? I started with Autoconfiguration figured that would work best seeing as how I don't know what I am doing. I do see a Force VESA Driver which was mentioned for the video problem, was thinking about trying that one but I'll give the laptops a go first.


Sorry, I may a slightly older GParted Version, I use 0.5.0.3 which I have found to be stable and have a diverse compatibilty across chipsets


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Laptop 1 generated the same error as before so I guess I will try the video one.

I connected the drive to my computer using a USB conveter, when connecting that way I can delete partitions, create partitions, do a quick format but won't do a full format. Tried assigning a drive letter so I could try formatting from MyComputer, same results, Used Comupter Management to delete partitions, create partitions, works, will do a quick format but not a full format.

Now let me see what tomshardware.co has to say.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Alternatively, plug the drive in to the alternative machine, and boot from GParted on that.

You will be able to easily identify which drive is the one in question and delete partitions from there. It may be something simple like a bad sector in those critical first boot sector type places  (forgive my non-technical speek) - lol

So are you able to connect the drive natively to another machine ie via SATA? Not sure I'd be happy via USB even if convertor


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Tried the forcevideo boot and it came up this time. Now the problem is once it opened it says no devices detected so I guess that means it can't find the hard drive. IF that is the case it looks like it could be the Mobo but I'd agree with that but if that were the case why doesn't it do a full format in my computer as a slave drive?

Good thing my hair is already grey and pulled out....


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Pulling memory didn't help. Same error, Windows could not format a partition on disk 0.

Now got me wondering if that program you suggested couldn't find any devices how can win 7 installation find them each time? Can't be the mobo because if it were then Win 7 install shouldn't be able to find it but it does, just won't format.

I think I will go dye my hair so it can turn grey again.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm bald 

Personally, I would try the GParted thing on a known working machine.

I've never had ANY problems ever in using GParted, as long as you choose the correct partition, you should be fine


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Can't choose a partition when it can't find the hard drive. Didn't give me a choice what partition to choose. Just said "No Device Found". 

Didn't get the video error the last time and it went after choosing language and country or what ever the choices were right to the main window and that is where the error appeared.

Rebooted using Win 7 install dvd and it went right to the drive and let me partition it again and then it tried to format but wouldn't format as usual.

I'm really beginning to think the hard drive has bad clusters on it and it can't be formatted.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Does the drive actually appear in drives in the BIOS of the laptop? Windows 7, Vista and XP all go through the motions of setup up to a certain point which doesn't help in troubleshooting.

Also ensure the drive type is set to AUTO (rather than Large or LBA) in case it's a drive geometry issue.

If you can access the CMOS battery, remove it and short the +ve and -ve terminals located in the battery seat to ensure all residual current drained from capacitors.

On some mobo's this can be effectively replicated by removing main battery and the charger and holding power button for about 30 secs


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

The BIOS shows the drive but there are no settings so you can change anything that has to do with the drive. No settings for SATA, Raid, no settings for LBA or anything else. Just doesn't give you any options except the date and time in the main bios window, and there are no other settings but boot options and a few other options and those all have enabled or disable.

This is not what I would consider a good mobo for Toshiba, would have thought they would have used a better board.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry, our last posts must have crossed.

If it was me I'd do the following in this order.

1) Place the drive directly into another SATA enabled machine and boot machine using GParted
2) Does the Disk appear in GParted?
3) If yes then delete any remaining partitions on it and use GParted to format say a 100GB Partition (to save time) or the whole disk
4) ISO Hiren's Boot CD http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd (only reason I'm still in business  ) and use the various tools on there to run a chkdsk /r to ascertain if there any bad sectors on there.

My gut instinct tells me it's either a) some residual nonsense in the boot sector area b) bad sectors c) something which will be resolved by a full CMOS reset as per my previous post


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Don't have another SADA computer to try it in. I was going to do that this morning, even tried to think of someone that I could borrow a machine off of just to try the drive in and see what happens but don't have one to borrow either.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out Toshiba's interesting Windows 7 Support page regarding this laptop family

http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...eId=&dialogID=110836279&stateId=1 0 110832687

The unusually large amount of info points, perhaps, to known but unacknowledged issues 

**********
For all laptops made since January 1, 2007*

When upgrading from Windows Vista (not a Custom or "clean" Install)

if the second character of your laptop's serial number is 7 or 8, click here.
if the second character of your laptop's serial number is 9, click here.
When upgrading from Windows XP, or doing a Custom Install ("clean install") from any operating system

if the second character of your laptop's serial number is 7, 8, or 9, click here.
if the second character of your laptop's serial number is not 7, 8, or 9 then it was manufactured prior to 2007.*
* Installation of Windows 7 is not supported by Toshiba for laptops made prior to 2007.
***********************

Satellite L305D is definitely Windows 7 compatible if Toshiba are to be believed but not specific enough to mention S5895


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Been there about 3 or 4 times looking at the different subjects they have listed and none helped with this.

Even called them on the phone and that didn't help either, all they were willing to say is Win 7 would install on this machine without having to load any extra drivers. So even with the mobo being as it is they are saying with the mobo being set to default Win 7 should go right in.

Even Vista, XP Pro won't install on this computer because of not being able to format the drive.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmmm.

Can you connect the USB / SATA Convertor thing and boot from GParted on your working machine?

Also, I take it you downloaded GParted Live from http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php ??


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

First no can't boot to USB on my desktop and yes that is where I download the program.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

It sounds like bad sectors but that's only my gut. A lot of my customers drop their laptop which can easily cause a failing HDD. The number of bad sectors *detected* can be dynamic, although the actual state of the disk may well be consistent.

Using Hiren's Boot CD http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd you can boot into a "Mini XP" which is basically a familiar interface which runs from a RAM drive.

Therefore, *assuming* it's not dodgy RAM, you will be able to "boot" to mini XP **from the dodgy laptop** , go to Computer Management and assuming the drive appears, create a new partition, say 20GB and try to format it (not quick)

This is your highest chance of success or a definition of the failure as **assuming it's not dodgy RAM  ** it will authoritatively diagnose whether or not it is a failing HDD.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

rkselby98 said:


> First no can't boot to USB on my desktop and yes that is where I download the program.


Can you download and burn a bootable CD?

If yes then you should boot from CD on the laptop in question either with GParted or Hirens Boot CD's Mini XP Feature


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Yes I can burn and boot to DVD/CDs and that is how I booted the GParted software.

Can't find Hirens Boot CD's Mini XP Feature on the page you suggested above but tried a few of the other programs on that page and all booted to "Starting PC DOS" and stopped at that point.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Right, let's definitely rule out the Memory, download and run Memtest using bootable CD from http://www.memtest.org/

If either of the RAM chips are faulty then all other troubleshooting is obsolete.

GParted WILL boot to its GUI interface given some tweaking.

I'm sure you already checked but ensure that the boot order on laptop is CD then HDD with *no other* devices enabled esp PXE ROM, Boot Other Device etc.

The CMOS Reset is also highly recommended


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

rkselby98 said:


> Yes I can burn and boot to DVD/CDs and that is how I booted the GParted software.
> 
> Can't find Hirens Boot CD's Mini XP Feature on the page you suggested above but tried a few of the other programs on that page and all booted to "Starting PC DOS" and stopped at that point.


I've had my Hiren's BootCD for years and years but the actual CD burned should have a whole host of apps on there to play with - will dig around and ensure I'm giving the correct advice


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe the Hiren's Boot CD is not such a good idea and don't wanna fall foul of any Forum Rules regarding non-licensed software.

A direct link to the version which I use is:- (the link points to the .ISO contained in a .RAR)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gpa...les/0.5.0-3/gparted-live-0.5.0-3.iso/download

I choose the top option which is start GParted using Default Settings or the option on another screen (sorry for the non-Specificity  ) which says Force Video.

Has never failed for me, even if only to get me as far as the GParted GUI Screen and detecting the HDD (assuming it was detected by the BIOS)


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

The drive shows in the bios, and I choose the first choice default configuration and also fhe forced video. 

The default created an error about the video and so did the laptop pci 1 I think it was.

The forced video opened the main window which was suppose to show the drives and it couldn't find any drives even though win 7 win xp pro and vista do.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you replicate the same error when using GParted on a different machine? If so it's definitely pointing towards the HDD.

I found something interesting at http://www.getpartsonline.com/mk2546gsx.html - is that the HDD ?

If so I find this line interesting

"The MK2546GSX offers the industries highest areal density per platter, at 200.1 gigabits per square inch."

Could this be a compatibility issue or has this HDD happily lived in this laptop previously?

When the HDD is connected to your working system - does it appear in Comp. Management and if so does it match the size of the actual drive?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

No can't replicate the same error when using GParted on a different machine because I can't connect it to another machine other than USB connection and the mobo is not set up for it.

This is the drive that came in this computer from new.

Interesting read about the drive until I saw the price of a Refurbished dirve, I can buy a new one for $65 and that includes shipping..

Memtest is about 65 percent done now and no errors as of yet.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm, personally, if it were me, once Memtest finished, I would download GParted (the Version I have great success with) from

http://sourceforge.net/projects/gpa...les/0.5.0-3/gparted-live-0.5.0-3.iso/download

and if the Drive IS detected by the BIOS but NOT by GParted then I would be genuinely stumped.

Worth contacting Toshiba Support, maybes?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I have the version you use downloading now.

Talked to Toshiba Support yesterday morning and I might as well been talking to the TV, they basically told me what was happening couldn't happen and to ship it to one of their shops.

Yeah right,,,,,


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

You may be best waiting till you can plug the drive into a SATA enabled machine as you say.

I guess the bottom line is if it's picked up by another machine and you can format and then chkdsk /r it , then logically it must be an issue with either the laptop or its interoperability with the particular HDD

Off to bed soon but await your results.



Chris


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

On another machine I can only do a quick format, not a full format but when running chkdsk it opens and closes so fast it is like it isn't even running.

Have a great snooze and thanks for the help, I will post the results of memtest when finished and the new GParted.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

No worries. The quick format interests me.

Can you do another quick format and assuming you have a drive letter (eg S)

Try chkdsk s: /f /v

Don't run the command from Run . . . 

rather type cmd into Run... and use the above command as it will leave any error experienced on the screen rather than immediately closing

I suspect the error may be either

'Chkdsk is not available for RAW drives'

or

'The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems'

If it's the latter then I suspect bad sectors


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I'll try running chkdsk from the command line rather than MyComputer or Computer Management

Be a while though because of memtest and the other program.

Get some sleep, you've been at this almost as long as I have today and it gave me an ulcer, well didn't give me one but sure made the one I have a lot worse...


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK - we'll get there.

Speak soon

Chris
:up:


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Okay here is where I am now. After a really long time download the earlier version of GPart I ran the program. It found the hard drive and let me partition it. Formatted it but it looks like a quick format so not sure. Didn't see anywhere as to how to do a full format.

Memtest shows memory good.

Trying to install win 7 now, Okay it looks like it is going to install. Got past the format and it is copying Windows files and working on Expanding Windows Files so it looks like the GPart solved the problem what ever it was but the early version, not the latest verison I downloaded first.

I'll get back to you once I see what happens with this install.

BTW I took a break last night and dyed my hair dark again so it has a chance to turn grey again today. Nothing like a fresh start each day.

While it is installing time for me to get some coffee.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

So much for win 7 going in, while copying Expanding Windows Files an error message came up saying "Windows cannot install required files. Make sure all files reequired for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070037 which looks like the same error as before when trying to format the drive.

Looks like the drive is bad.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

You may be correct, however....

Connect the drive as a slave using that USB / SATA thing and try to run chkdsk x: /r from a command prompt window (where x is the HDD letter)

Or right click drive in Comp Management and Say Properties, then Tools and tick both boxes on diskcheck

My suspicion is that the unit may have been dropped, I would only jetison the HDD upon the certain discovery of bad sectors


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Got chkdsk to run from the command line, this is the only way it would run. 
chkdsk s: /f /v
Results this is with part of the Win 7 operating system installed but not compeletly installed before it error out

244196000 KB total disk space.
439596 KB in 846 files.
11112 KB in 18549 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
93196 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
243652096 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
61049000 total allocation units on disk.
60913024 allocation units available on disk.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

The chkdsk log indicates that the drive itself is OK. You stated early on that the Windows 7 DVD was from Toshiba. That DVD could be bad.


rkselby98 said:


> So much for win 7 going in, while copying Expanding Windows Files an error message came up saying "Windows cannot install required files. Make sure all files reequired for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070037 which looks like the same error as before when trying to format the drive.
> 
> Looks like the drive is bad.


I had to burn about 4 DVD's (all from the same ISO file) before I could get Windows 7 to install (missing file errors every time). I finally burned a DVD using the slowest possible burn speed, and that one worked like a charm.

You might try a different DVD, if you have one, to see if you get similar errors. If you can get an installation from a different DVD, then that would indicate that the DVD from Toshiba is bad.

If you do have a different Windows 7 DVD available, when you run it, don't enter the Product Key. Just skip it and see if Windows 7 will complete the installation.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I just ran chkdsk /r and this time it shows the bad clusters. It would not run stage 5 at all.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Rick.SELBY>chkdsk s: /r
The type of the file system is NTFS.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
File verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
Index verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
Security descriptor verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 34
of name \$Extend\$RmMetadata\$TxfLog\$TXFLO~2.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 54
of name \WinPEpge.sys.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 9463
of name \PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\ink\hwrusash.dat.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 9499
of name \PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\ink\mraut.dll.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 9737
of name \Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-mulanttsvoiceenudsk_31bf3856ad364e
35_6.1.7600.16385_none_0f51daf70520cd99\M1033DSK.CSD.
Windows replaced bad clusters in file 9793
of name \Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-m..oracle-provider-dll_31bf3856ad3
64e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_92f9516ff490edd0\msdaora.dll.
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
0 percent completed.

I have a Toshiba Win 7 disk, a OEM Win 7 and both have had the same results and the OEM Win 7 I have installed on another laptop and didn't have any problems so I believe at least that DVD should be a good one.


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

About the only thing I can suggest from this point (without purchasing a copy of SpinRite) would be to run a couple of more passes of chkdsk /r. It actually is a very robust drive utility, and I have found that giving it several runs at a drive will allow it to complete.

I must say, though, that if there are a number of bad clusters, along with the multiple attempts you've made with formatting this drive, etc. that you would probably be better off getting a new drive and scrapping that one. The point being that if you do manage to get that one to format and install Windows 7, you still are left with a hard drive with known problems, and your drive failure expectations are high.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

I agree with you. I could see using this drive if there were not other problems with it. CHKDSK I've found able to fix a lot of things and the drives last a long time. I've done this with all my dirves to keep them in good shape and lasting a long time without having them go bad.

But this drive had been problems from the time I got this box and even if I did get the system to fully install I wouldn't have any faith in it and for $65 for a new drive which includes shipping can't be beat and when Win 7 installs it will be on a good drive with a stable system. If it would install on this drive I'd always be afraid the system not to be stable.

So I guess this will close this post and I want to say a great big thank you for all who helped. I've learned a lot and found some really good test program, that is what makes this forum the best.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

What's making me curious is that chkdsk is finding any files at all!

Surely if you had deleted the partition with GParted and marked out an NTFS partition , it would be blank?

In my experience many drives I've had have an exponential failure rate once bad clusters are found.

Glad we've all helped in some way - God knows this Forum has helped me countless times.

All the best

Chris


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Chkdsk wouldn't run unless it had a system. Seems strange but from the command line it said it couldn't run on a raw drive. Why it decided it was raw don't know. So I tried to install Win 7 and it installed to 2% expanding the files but that was enough for chkdsk to run. That is why there were files on it.


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've learnt something there, then 

Just sorry it couldn't come to a more satisfactory solution


----------

